# Schiffbruch und Angeln



## Timo.Keibel (20. August 2021)

Heftig, was die australischen YouTuber Timmy Turtle Fish, Dennis Verreet und Briggsy Sport Fishing gemeinsam mit Baden Donegal (Sänger Band Ocean Alley) erlebten.
Das verankerte Boot kenterte in der Nacht. Die jungs hatte ausreichend Akkus dabei und haben fleißig gefilmt.


----------

